# Resturant Faucets and Supplies



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So when you need new faucets commercial kitchen, i.e. pre rinse ect..... do you get these from a restaurant equipment and supply house or does your supply house good about stocking such items.

I have found supply houses here are not good at stocking said faucets so we go through Curtis Resturant Supply. Who do you use mainly for these type of faucets and supplies?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

One of the supply houses we deal with is a stocking master distributor for several manufacturers, including Kohler, Moen, T&S brass, Chicago Faucet, and Lasco Bathware, so they always have what we need in stock. They sell almost as much product to other suppliers as they do to contractors.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here. LCR Corperation is very good about having these faucets in stock, and if they dont have them they are next dayed from other LCR stores.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

When we do it the GC states in his contract that the restaurants has to supply all sinks and faucets that are specific to restaurants. If its like a hand wash sink, water cooler, or a regular sink then the GC gets them.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually start with my suppliers and take it from there.If push comes to shove you can usually find most products somewhere on line.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I do a lot of service work at Red Lobster and my gripe is the cheap faucets that the equipment guy sold them. I usually have to replace bar and hand sink faucets as there is no name on it. I always install Chicago faucets with the 1/4 turn ceramic cartridges. I also get a lot of hot water to cold bleedover because of the old style Chicago cartridge failure, throw in the new cartridges and you are the hero. 

Jeff


----------

